# Fast Edible?



## loc2thabrainn (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont really care about taste that much... but can someone give me a recipe for a potent edible that takes less than an hour to make? something small too, not a meal or anything



and also if it requires less than an eighth that would be good too, doesnt have to be though


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 9, 2008)

make firecrackers bro.....
put peanut butter on 2 saltine crackers and then put sum herb inside and cover it in tinfoil then bake until its nice and golden brown and the peanut butter is gooey then just let it cool and eat the shit ive done it and got pretty baked man it works cuz the fats in the peanut butter extracts the THC...

peace


----------



## loc2thabrainn (Jun 9, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> make firecrackers bro.....
> put peanut butter on 2 saltine crackers and then put sum herb inside and cover it in tinfoil then bake until its nice and golden brown and the peanut butter is gooey then just let it cool and eat the shit ive done it and got pretty baked man it works cuz the fats in the peanut butter extracts the THC...
> 
> peace



what temperature do i bake at and for how long??


----------



## K.evans91 (Jun 9, 2008)

a friend told me put the oven at about 350 and cook for a couple of minutes, or until its nice and bronzed.. gotta try that shit myself


----------



## RolliePollie (Jun 9, 2008)

Man I'll try that shit tomorrow!!!


----------



## K.evans91 (Jun 9, 2008)

let me know what kind of buzz you get bro


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 9, 2008)

idk man i just jack up the oven and keep watchin um till there brown it doesnt take that long.......


----------



## loc2thabrainn (Jun 9, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> idk man i just jack up the oven and keep watchin um till there brown it doesnt take that long.......




but if theyre wrapped in foil how can you watch them?


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 10, 2008)

loc2thabrainn said:


> but if theyre wrapped in foil how can you watch them?


well smartass u get these things called tongs and pull the foil back to see if there done


----------



## loc2thabrainn (Jun 10, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> well smartass u get these things called tongs and pull the foil back to see if there done




where can i obtain these "tongs" you speak of?


----------



## MetalSmelter (Jun 11, 2008)

loc2thabrainn said:


> where can i obtain these "tongs" you speak of?


Your local hardware store, grocery store, and probobly pharmacy.


----------



## d0z3r (Jun 13, 2008)

Easy bake cookies:

Get a sleeve of those Pillsbury cookie dough(toaster cookies). 

Place desired number of cookies onto little toaster oven cookie sheet.

Push 1/2 tsp of ground medical cannabis into top each cookie.

Put in a toaster oven and bake as directed on packaging.(5-10 minutes)

Voila!


----------



## Bienvenue (Jun 13, 2008)

uhm forget the oven, microwave the saltine for 30 secs. works like a charm. i've had two lung surgeries so smoking isn't an option for me. making saltines is something that i've been doing for years with only positive results.


----------



## abins33 (Jun 15, 2008)

I got it for you man....i used to do this all the time before the rents would get home or id go to school any time i felt like getting ripped without anyone knowing

-Any type of cracker but preferably something that goes well with peanut butter
-ORGANIC PEANUT BUTTER (That skippy shit dont work theres not enough oil in it, trust me i tried skippy and it was a waste of weed use organic u will thank me)
-Tin Foil

What i used to do is get like a gram of weed, and cut it up or grind it up the BEST that u can on like a plate or something.

Put the peanut butter on one side of the cracker sprinkle like .2 of a gram on one cracker (the finer cut it is the more THC will be absorbed into the oils within the peanut butter) 

Put peanut butter on the other side of a cracker and seal the weed in the sandwich

now wrap the crackers tightly in the tin foil and bake at exactly 325 for 22 minutes....no more no less ive found from reading others that that is the optimal

They come out golden brown and dont smell the house up at all as long as u pack them tightly in the tin foil

ive eaten them anywhere and everywhere ppl just think ur eaten crackers

Enjoy them and within an hour it should hit u (i usually ate 2 to get a good 3-5 hours or 3 for a good 6- if u eat like 5 then ur just plain baked for a while
Another good thing with these is it uses a little amount of weed but goes a long way.....enjoooyyy and spread the recipe


----------



## abins33 (Jun 15, 2008)

i might add that the high is alot different than smokin (it never made me tired) and if u ever wanna experience some crazy shit eat like 10 of them....i did and it felt like someone strapped rockets to my feet for like a day and a half


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 15, 2008)

You want a really fast edible and don't care about taste? Well just eat the buds


----------



## sens1 (Jun 15, 2008)

grilled cheese and pot on toast.

just get some toast, put some grated cheese on it and a pinch of green(and other herbs if you like) then grill it. The grilling activates the weed for eating and melts the cheese at the same time - because the cheese is fatty it also absorbs the thc.


----------



## oh really??? (May 8, 2011)

I'll try this today. I have been baking with 5 grams of hash. And that makes me 24 bitesize brownies. So I guess I'll do this with 1 gram of pineapple trainwreck. I'll let you know how my snack turns out.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 8, 2011)

i just butter toast with cannabutter.
butter made with an ounce of trim to a half pound of butter (2 sticks).
very sedative.
made a little better using some strawberry jam.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 8, 2011)

sens1 said:


> grilled cheese and pot on toast.
> 
> just get some toast, put some grated cheese on it and a pinch of green(and other herbs if you like) then grill it. The grilling activates the weed for eating and melts the cheese at the same time - because the cheese is fatty it also absorbs the thc.


this also works on french toast pizza. but put it on at the end because you have to cook the pizza higher than vape temps. (vape is at 360f, pizza cooks at 425).


----------



## Harrekin (May 9, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> i just butter toast with cannabutter.
> butter made with an ounce of trim to a half pound of butter (2 sticks).
> very sedative.
> made a little better using some strawberry jam.


 Id rather eat shit than eat cannabutter on toast again...you my friend are a real trooper for getting it down, I couldnt even chew it!

EDIT: And jam or no jam, f**k that!


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 9, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Id rather eat shit than eat cannabutter on toast again...you my friend are a real trooper for getting it down, I couldnt even chew it!
> 
> EDIT: And jam or no jam, f**k that!


if it's that nasty, you're making it wrong.
go practice some google-fu and learn the ways of the force.


----------



## Harrekin (May 9, 2011)

See all that washing it business is too much effort...I just made these  Cocoa on some, honey on others, chocolate stars on some...needed sprinkles too but there was none. No point making spacecakes if they dont look spacey!

EDIT: Actually these took about 40 mins total to make if you have cannabutter ready to go, if you want the receipe Ill give it up.


----------



## secretweapon (May 9, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> See all that washing it business is too much effort...I just made these  Cocoa on some, honey on others, chocolate stars on some...needed sprinkles too but there was none. No point making spacecakes if they dont look spacey!
> 
> EDIT: Actually these took about 40 mins total to make if you have cannabutter ready to go, if you want the receipe Ill give it up.


Those look so delicious, plz spill the beans.


----------



## otheryoda (May 9, 2011)

Chocolate!!! Depending on the amount of bud you put it can keep you high for a long time. I have had up to 7 hours. You can also just melt the chocolate in the microwave.

Tools:
Oven
Glass bowl
Sauce pan
Ice cube tray or silicone molds.

Step one.
Pre heat oven to 300 or less.
Put bud on cookie sheet.
Bake for 5 min or less to prep bud
Grind bud to powder.
Put water in pan
Bring to boil
Put glass bowl ontop of pan above water (double boil style)
Put in chocolate (i like dark hersheys)
Melt
Dump in powder bud.
Mix
Pore into molds. 
Put in freezer
Take out of mold and put into baggie in freezer

Eat .... wait 1 hour for affect to start.


----------



## otheryoda (May 9, 2011)

I also sometimes make simple hot chocolate. 

Fill a mug with whole milk (has to have the fat in it)
Dump in sauce pan.
Heat to almost boil (still all the time)
Dump in broken up bud (do not grind)
Heat for 10 minutes to 15 minutes on low
Strain milk to remove bud
Add chocolate syrup and stir
Drink

Not super strong but pretty good and quick. I have done it with one quarter size bud and a nickel size bud together for one cup.


----------



## Harrekin (May 9, 2011)

Sieve 225g plain flour and a teaspoon baking power into a large bowl,mix in 100g of Cannabutter with your hands until it resembles breadcrumbs.Knead in 100 grams caster sugar,bag of smarties/m&ms,vanilla essense,and a large tablespoon of peanut butter (once dough is made it's personal preference for flavour).Then bake on a low-medium setting for maybe 20 mins...keep an eye on them,best timer is your eyes  Should make a "tray" of cookies.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 11, 2011)

abins33 said:


> I got it for you man....i used to do this all the time before the rents would get home or id go to school any time i felt like getting ripped without anyone knowing
> 
> -Any type of cracker but preferably something that goes well with peanut butter
> -ORGANIC PEANUT BUTTER (That skippy shit dont work theres not enough oil in it, trust me i tried skippy and it was a waste of weed use organic u will thank me)
> ...


What kind of bud did oyu use? Has anyone else tried this???


----------



## rollin in grass (May 13, 2011)

what kind of organicpeanut butter is best to use, might try to start baking to make my stash last


----------



## newkirk (May 15, 2011)

Any peanut butter will work. They are all made out of peanuts, which contain peanut oil, which is a saturated fat, and all PB, organic or non-organic have about 16-18% saturated fat in them, and that is really what the THC is going to bond with.

Organic PB doesn't contain any trans fats which is a polarized molecule and will not bond with THC, but the amount in brands like Skippy or Jif is less than 1% and does nothing to alter the outcome of your final product, it is the saturated fat content that is critical.

Eat firecrackers on as empty a stomach as possible so that your product isn't diluted by other foods.


----------



## rollin in grass (May 15, 2011)

I tried to make these yesterday and its bs. I put my toaster oven on 320 for for exactly 22 minutes and all I got was some shitty tasting crackers  I got nutella peanut butter and everything. for next time do I put it on 320 or 220 degrees?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 16, 2011)

if you use water to make your butter it won't taste nasty.
the water will absorb the nasty and your butter will be a nice light yellow/green with
that you can put on toast.
even my wife uses it on toast with no jam.
reading this thread is kinda like watching 
monkeys try to fuck a football.
fire crackers? lol


----------

